# Simple way to flower Syngonanthus



## Coralite (Nov 29, 2008)

Pop a large healthy stem of Syngonanthus in a narrow bag with very little water, keep it in moderate, indirect light and the plant will reward you with a bloom. I store a lot of plants this way and they do this often within a week or two. This is Syngonanthus "*****"


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Nice! Great job. Now let's see that that plant gets to where it needs to go...


----------



## Coralite (Nov 29, 2008)

Cavan Allen said:


> Nice! Great job. Now let's see that that plant gets to where it needs to go...


Where does it need to go? I already pulled it out of the bag so I could take pictures for *your* enjoyment.


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

Very good, bump


----------



## kyle2088 (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks for the info Coralite

How do you store the planrs it?

Via seeds in a fridge or in the bag for how long?

Thx


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Great, I didn't think that it can be so easy!


> Where does it need to go? I already pulled it out of the bag so I could take pictures for your enjoyment.


 I fear that's not enough for ID  It needs to be sent to Cavan. Syngonanthus species and all other plants of the damned Eriocaulaceae family are distinguished by details of the flowers that have to be checked with microscope etc.


----------

